# 645 Ci Navigation DVD



## captana (Aug 13, 2004)

I own a 2005 645 Ci , Just got it last month. I'm located in Qatar (middle east) and the dealer is asking for about 1000 USD for the navigation DVD which was not available at the time of delivery. I just want to ask you guys if you think that my dealer is ripping me off or if thats the average price for Bimmer accessories! Any idea where I might find the navigation DVD for gulf countries on the internet?? Regards to all


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Nav DVD*

I would think you are being ripped off. I have three cars with nav systems including a 645, and in all cases the discs are just part of the nev system. There is generally a charge for subnsequent upgrades but you should get the nav disks as part of the initial price.


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

He'e ripping you off, no doubt

I have an 05 645ci and it came with the middle-east DVD nav. No extra price. The DVD nav is standard on all BMWs.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*2005 Production and DVDs*

I don't know what Middle Eastern dealers declare as the new model year, but the production shift to the 2005 model year in Dingolfing has started for cars to be delivered in Europe and North America. It was scheduled to start in September, with no August shutdown as in previous years.

Again, for North America, but I think reasonably all over the world for folks who opt for the DVD, your dealer should provide you the DVD for your part of the world, and one update. Subsequent updates are at your expense...At the prices you quote, there'll a whole lot of DVD burning going on.


----------



## captana (Aug 13, 2004)

*Thank you guyz*

Thank you guys for your replies, I knew that Not_Applicable is in kuwait ,and Grey Coupe have a great idea... hmm is there anyway that I could probably get a copy of Not_Applicables nav DVD ? I hope its not too much to ask , but I really hate to be ripped off by these guys in Doha. and I can arrange for a DHL pickup from where ever your location is in Kuwait.
Best Reagards


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

You can call a BMW dealer at this location. Either BMW Kuwait or UAE (which I think where the main BMW-ME station is located) and see if you can order a nav DVD.

Another suggestion may be to try and "persuade" your dealer to hand over the DVD. I think he lied to you when he said that the DVD was not available at the time of delivery. I think you should try this approach first because you really should not pay a penny for the DVD. Should've come with the car from the get go.


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Again,*

I'm not familiar with how some options are packaged in the Middle East, but in Europe at least, the NAV systems are optional, and there are basic and professional versions. It would seem that if your dealer has charged you for a NAV system, that system should at least come with a first DVD for it to operate. A bit like delivering your car with no tires. Seems like he is fleecing you--he should provide at least the first DVD if you've been charged additionally for the hardware...


----------



## captana (Aug 13, 2004)

*Finally*

I complained to BMWME regional office in UAE and reported the whole problem, it took them only one week to solve the problem and I have the new navigation DVD up and running in my 6er. Thank you guys.. I couldnt have done it without the information I've got from you which helped me persuade BMWME that my dealer is the only one in the region that charges for the DVD ;-)


----------



## Not_Applicable (Aug 1, 2004)

Great news!

Glad to be of help.


----------



## sa3dos (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello folks, Hi Captana,

I purchased '06 530i last Aug, 2005. And since then they claim that they dont have 2006 navigation dvd to give me. I live in UAE, ABU DHABI, to whom should I complain ?


----------

